# Eure Lieblingstiere



## Helmi-87 (26. November 2018)

Moin Leute,

was sind eure Lieblingstiere?

Meine:

1.Rinder
2.Schafe
3.Kaninchen

Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren, welche Tiere schmecken euch am besten?

Gruß

Helmi


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. November 2018)

1. Wild
2. Lamm
3. Schwein


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2018)

Krokodil
Elch
Känguru


----------



## HisN (26. November 2018)

Pombären und Schokohasen


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (27. November 2018)

Lamm
Rind (Kalb)
Rebhuhn


----------



## P2063 (27. November 2018)

Der Tukan aus den Haribo Tropifrutti Packungen

Wobei der aber auch irgendwie nichts besonderes mehr ist seit sie den massenhaft in allen Geschmacksrichtungen rein tun. Früher als es ihn nur in grün gab war er viel besser.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

Irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier essbare Tiere mit Lieblingstieren vermischt werden 

Lieblingstiere ist bei mir profan: Hunde, wir haben 6 Stück daheim

Essen: 
Im dezenten Umfang  Hühnchenfleisch aus Eigenproduktion, wir haben ca. 30 Hühner + 1 Chefgockel bei uns hinterm Haus in einem Waldgrundstück frei am laufen und die ganzen Junghähne und nicht mehr legefähigen Hühner werden der Nahrung zugeführt.
Ansonsten eher vegetarisch aber weniger aus Prinzip, sondern weil ich z. B. Rindfleisch überhaupt nicht vertrage (warum auch immer).


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

Lamm, Wild, Schwein, Pute. Parallel dazu: Thunfisch, Lachs, Forelle, Heilbutt.

Rind finde ich vollkommen überbewertet.


----------



## Helmi-87 (27. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Irgenwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier essbare Tiere mit Lieblingstieren vermischt werden
> 
> Lieblingstiere ist bei mir profan: Hunde, wir haben 6 Stück daheim
> 
> ...



Stimmt, habe mich leider etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt, ich meine natürlich geschmacklich.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Rind finde ich vollkommen überbewertet.



Also, mir schmecken Rinder sehr gut . Zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. November 2018)

Pferd, Delfin und Hamster.


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

Delfin und Hamster kann man essen...?


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Delfin und Hamster kann man essen...?



War natürlich nicht ernst gemeint, Delfin kann man essen. Bei Hamstern habe ich keine Ahnung, da wird mir auf Google immer nur Hamsterfutter vorgeschlagen! 
Pferd schmeckt tatsächlich ganz gut.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Delfin und Hamster kann man essen...?



Delfin gibt's doch klassisch in der Dose, mit Thunfisch-Beifang


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

Alles Roger, werter Desrupt0r 

Das mit der "Beilage" nehme ich dir übel, werter HenneHuhn - ist klar, was ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufe - Thunfisch aus der Dose... (nur Spass, das mit dem Übel nehmen...)


----------



## RtZk (27. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sind immer lecker.


----------



## Desrupt0r (27. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Die sind immer lecker.



Die hab ich zum knuddeln gern! <3


----------



## Helmi-87 (27. November 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Pombären und Schokohasen



Mit den Schokohasen ist leider noch ein bisschen hin, aber es gibt ja bald (Schoko)weihnachtsmänner, wobei das ja fast Kannibalismus wäre.



compisucher schrieb:


> Delfin und Hamster kann man essen...?



Man kann alles essen. Die Frage lautet: Wie oft?

Hamster ist schon sehr speziell. Für Meerschweinchen habe ich was gefunden.

Meerschweinchen Rezept - Cuy Chactado | Suedamerika Blog

Sieht sehr gut aus. Auf zur Zoofachhandlung


----------



## compisucher (27. November 2018)

Boah ey, die Tomate im Maul...  

Lass mal gut sein, werter Helmi-87, ich glaube, heute Abend mache ich mir einfach eine Tüte Chips auf....


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Die sind immer lecker.



Musste aber erst rasieren.


----------



## Helmi-87 (27. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Musste aber erst rasieren.



Oder das Fell über die Ohren ziehen. Jetzt wird es langsam makaber. Panda kann man doch nicht essen, also jetzt von der moralischen Betrachtungsweise. Genauso würde ich niemals Hund oder Katze essen. Jedenfalls nicht, solange man nicht kurz vorm Verhungern ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

Der Thread hat doch schon makaber angefangen 

Warum würdest du niemals Hund oder Katze essen?


----------



## Helmi-87 (27. November 2018)

Das hat mehrere Gründe

-Fleischfresser fressen sich nicht gegenseitig, da Krankheitserreger übertragen werden können
-Deshalb natürlicher Ekel
-Ich mag Hunde und Katzen
-Und es passt nicht zu unserer Kultur

Würdest du Hund oder Katze essen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. November 2018)

Helmi-87 schrieb:


> Das hat mehrere Gründe
> 
> -Fleischfresser fressen sich nicht gegenseitig, da Krankheitserreger übertragen werden können
> -Deshalb natürlicher Ekel



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht, da in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt sehr wohl carnivore Säugetiere vom Menschen gegessen werden. Dein Ekel ist sozial konstruiert, nicht biologisch.



Helmi-87 schrieb:


> -Ich mag Hunde und Katzen



Völlig legitim. Aber ein rein subjektiver, emotionaler Faktor. Beruht darauf, dass Hunde und Katzen in diesen Breiten nur als Haus- und in sehr sehr geringem Maßen Nutztiere verwendet wurden. Und außer bei Versorgungsengpässen eben nicht als Fleischlieferant. Sieht anderswo anders aus. Und auch Schweine und Rinder kann man mögen und eine enge emotionale Beziehung zu ihnen aufbauen. Sind halt nur nicht verbreitet als Haustiere =P 



Helmi-87 schrieb:


> -Und es passt nicht zu unserer Kultur



Wieso passt das nicht? Wer hat das festgeschrieben? Und warum sollte das für dich als Individuum, sogar gedanklich den Verzehr von Hund oder Katze ausschließen? Komisches Argument.



Helmi-87 schrieb:


> Würdest du Hund oder Katze essen?



Ich würde Hund oder Katze probieren, wenn ich mal irgendwo hinkomme, wo das verbreitet ist. Mit einer gewissen Überwindung, zugegeben, aber ich würde es probieren. Habe als Grundschüler schließlich auch Kaninchen gegessen, obwohl ich zuhause ein Kaninchen als Haustier hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt. Und jetzt gerade quetscht sich meine Katze zwischen meinen Rücken und die Lehne des Bürostuhls.


----------



## RtZk (30. November 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Der Thread hat doch schon makaber angefangen
> 
> Warum würdest du niemals Hund oder Katze essen?



Die bessere Frage ist wieso würde er den kleinen süßen Panda nicht essen?


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (30. November 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die bessere Frage ist wieso würde er den kleinen süßen Panda nicht essen?


Die sind alle nicht kosher!


----------



## JoM79 (30. November 2018)

Also ich lass mir nicht von wem anders vorschreiben, was ich essen darf und was nicht.


----------



## Helmi-87 (4. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die bessere Frage ist wieso würde er den kleinen süßen Panda nicht essen?



Pandas sind selten, außerdem sind das Hunde 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also ich lass mir nicht von wem anders vorschreiben, was ich essen darf und was nicht.



Also, ich schreibe niemandem vor, was er zu essen hat und was nicht, bin ja schließlich kein Veganer.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2018)

Ich will auch niemanden vorschreiben was er zu essen hat.
Das größere Problem ist für mich eher *wie* die Tiere getötet werden.
Und in Asien kennt man quasi keinen Tierschutz  - oder Tierrechte.
Die sehenTiere größtenteils  nur als "Naturprodukte" und nicht als fühlende Lebewesen. Was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## RtZk (4. Dezember 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sehenTiere größtenteils  nur als "Naturprodukte" und nicht als fühlende Lebewesen. Was ich sehr schade finde.



Naja, das sind sie eben auch nur, genauso wie wir. 
Schmerz ist auch nur ein Signal der Nerven an das Hirn, wie Lebewesen das wahrnehmen ist unterschiedlich, auch Pflanzen "bemerken" , wenn ihre Zellen beschädigt werden.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, das sind sie eben auch nur, genauso wie wir.
> Schmerz ist auch nur ein Signal der Nerven an das Hirn, wie Lebewesen das wahrnehmen ist unterschiedlich, auch Pflanzen "bemerken" , wenn ihre Zellen beschädigt werden.


Für mich ist das ein erheblicher Unterschied und für mich gibt es auch keine Rechtfertigung, andere Lebewesen unnötig Schmerzen hinzuzufügen.

Und zu relativieren, das Lebewesen Schmerzen unterschiedlich wahrnehmen, ist auch keine Rechtfertigung. Gerade bei Wirbeltieren und höheren Wirbeltieren ist es erwiesen das die Schmerzen intensiv wahrnehmen.


----------



## Helmi-87 (4. Dezember 2018)

QUOTE=Headcrash;9622993]Das größere Problem ist für mich eher *wie* die Tiere getötet werden.
Und in Asien kennt man quasi keinen Tierschutz  - oder Tierrechte.[/QUOTE]

Ja, es ist wirklich schlimm, wie Tiere behandelt werden. Aber sind wir denn besser als die Asiaten?
Ich glaube nicht, da hier in der westlichen Welt, nur noch der Profit eine Rolle spielt.



RtZk schrieb:


> Naja, das sind sie eben auch nur, genauso wie wir.
> Schmerz ist auch nur ein Signal der Nerven an das Hirn, wie Lebewesen das wahrnehmen ist unterschiedlich, auch Pflanzen "bemerken" , wenn ihre Zellen beschädigt werden.



Genau, wir sind nicht besser als andere Wesen und müssen uns genauso in die Natur einfügen und unseren Platz einnehmen.
Ich glaube, die anderen Wesen, ob Tier, Pilz oder Pflanze werden häufig sehr unterschätzt. Wir Menschen sind sicher nicht die Krone der Schöpfung, im intergalaktischen Maßstab sind wir bestimmt nur „minderbemittelte“, für die höchstens ein müdes Lächeln übrig bleibt.

Ich finde es schwierig, auf diese Fragen die richtigen Antworten zu finden und so geht es bestimmt vielen. Ist es richtig? Aber die Natur hat uns zu dem gemacht, was wir heute sind. Eventuell findet man ja die richtige Antwort, wenn man sich spirituell weiterentwickelt hat, aber das ist nicht so einfach.

Kurz: Vegetarismus/Veganismus ist falsch und Tiere ausbeuten ist ebenso falsch. Was soll man machen? Nicht einfach.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2018)

Helmi-87 schrieb:


> Ja, es ist wirklich schlimm, wie Tiere behandelt werden. Aber sind wir denn besser als die Asiaten?
> Ich glaube nicht, da hier in der westlichen Welt, nur noch der Profit eine Rolle spielt.


Hier gibt es auch Tierquälereien und Massentierhaltungen. Aber wenigstens auch Tierschutzgesetze und Tierschützer.
Nur leider dürfen die wohl bald keine heimlichen Videos mehr drehen und Missstände aufdecken.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2018)

Helmi-87 schrieb:


> [...]
> Kurz: Vegetarismus/Veganismus ist falsch und Tiere ausbeuten ist ebenso falsch. [...]



Darf ich fragen, auf welcher logischen Grundlage du zu dieser interessanten Gleichsetzung gekommen bist?


----------



## Helmi-87 (6. Dezember 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, auf welcher logischen Grundlage du zu dieser interessanten Gleichsetzung gekommen bist?



Klar, fragen kostet nichts 
Vegetarismus/Veganismus ist in dem Sinne falsch, da es unserer natürlichen Entwicklung als Alles-/Fleischfresser widerspricht und man sich mit dieser Fehlernährung Schaden zufügt.
Fleisch zu essen ist ebenso verkehrt, da man seinen Mitgeschöpfen Leid zufügt. Wir Menschen sind in der Lage, uns über so wichtige Dinge Gedanken zu machen. Das führt logischerweise zu dem moralischen Problem. Ich behaupte mal, je weiter das Nervensystem eines Lebewesens entwickelt ist, desto stärker sind auch die Gefühle ausgeprägt. Da wir Menschen uns in der Entwicklung befinden, wird das Empfinden von Skrupel und Empathie ebenso stärker. Das wird mit der geistigen Entwicklung des Menschen noch verschärft und könnte Probleme bereiten (Wenn man alles negativ sieht und dadurch traurig/depressiv wird), oder aber es könnte ein Segen sein, da wir uns auf ein völlig neues geistiges Niveau erheben könnten. Es liegt an uns Menschen, was wir daraus machen. Ich kenne die Antworten leider noch nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

Fleisch zu essen ist eigentlich nicht verkehrt, sondern die Art und Weise wie das heute abläuft.
Guck dir mal verschiedene Völker an, die im Einklang mit der Natur leben wollen.
Die töten nicht weil sie wollen, sondern weil sie es müssen.
Wichtig ist für mich eine ausgewogene, gesunde Ernährung.
Dazu zählt aber bestimmt nicht, jeden Tag Fleisch zu essen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (7. Dezember 2018)

Helmi-87 schrieb:


> Klar, fragen kostet nichts
> Vegetarismus/Veganismus ist in dem Sinne falsch, da es unserer natürlichen Entwicklung als Alles-/Fleischfresser widerspricht und man sich mit dieser Fehlernährung Schaden zufügt.
> Fleisch zu essen ist ebenso verkehrt, da man seinen Mitgeschöpfen Leid zufügt. Wir Menschen sind in der Lage, uns über so wichtige Dinge Gedanken zu machen. Das führt logischerweise zu dem moralischen Problem. Ich behaupte mal, je weiter das Nervensystem eines Lebewesens entwickelt ist, desto stärker sind auch die Gefühle ausgeprägt. Da wir Menschen uns in der Entwicklung befinden, wird das Empfinden von Skrupel und Empathie ebenso stärker. Das wird mit der geistigen Entwicklung des Menschen noch verschärft und könnte Probleme bereiten (Wenn man alles negativ sieht und dadurch traurig/depressiv wird), oder aber es könnte ein Segen sein, da wir uns auf ein völlig neues geistiges Niveau erheben könnten. Es liegt an uns Menschen, was wir daraus machen. Ich kenne die Antworten leider noch nicht.



Was mir bei deiner Argumentation auffällt: auf der einen Seite bemühst du ein Natürlichkeitsargument, das in sich selbst keinerlei Aussagekraft hat. Wieso genau ist es denn falsch, nur weil es unserer vermeintlichen "natürlichen Entwicklung" widerspricht? Ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese "natürliche Entwicklung" weder unumstritten noch einheitlich ist. "Widernatürlichkeit" ist, genau wie "Natürlichkeit" doch kein Wert an sich, den müsste man erstmal wieder herleiten.

Im zweiten Teil argumentierst du hingegen damit, dass der Mensch ja über Dinge wie Tierleid reflektieren kann, also gerade in der Lage ist, sich von seiner Natur, also von der Gebundenheit an Instinkt, Umwelt und natürliche Begebenheiten zu emanzipieren. Und sich somit eine eigene Welt zu schaffen.

Da sehe ich einen Widerspruch - aber nicht den Widerspruch den du aufgemacht hast ("beides falsch, großes Dilemma!"). Und dieser Widerspruch lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nur zum zweiten Argument hin auflösen. Soll heißen: Natürlichkeitsargumente können eigentlich nicht mehr zählen für eine Spezies, die sich vor allem dadurch auszeichnet, die Möglichkeit zu haben - und diese auch schon seit Jahrtausenden massiv nutzt! - über die beengenden Grenzen ihrer Natur hinauszuwachsen.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Dezember 2018)

Also meine Lieblingstiere auf dem Teller sind:

- Lachs
- Hirsch
- Wildschwein
- Lamm

Pandas sind doch zum knuddeln da oder nicht?


----------

